# Syfy To Invest in Science Fiction for Fans



## Cli-Fi (May 12, 2017)

Looks like Syfy is actually going to be showing us more actual science fiction we want to see!!!!! But why does it seem like they are being condescending to us?? Oh, we are only dong this because it's what the fans want. No you idiots. Look in the mirror. What is the name of your channel? 

The Syfy channel is rebooting with a new focus on science fiction fandom


----------



## BAYLOR (May 12, 2017)

Excellent news !


----------



## Alexa (May 12, 2017)

So they might change the name again ?


----------



## Rodders (May 12, 2017)

Pretty great nws. 

I have been really impressed with SyFy's releases of late. Not just shows like Killjoys, Dark Matter and the Expanse, but one off productions such as Childhood's End a really good quality as well.


----------



## Dave (May 12, 2017)

> Chris McCumber, president of entertainment networks for NBCUniversal, explains that the earlier rebranding was an effort to capture a broad audience. He says the corporation now understands the need to do the opposite, by doubling down on Syfy’s roots. The end goal, he says, is to create a home “for fans to come in and celebrate the genre that they love.”


That statement (and others) does seem "condescending" doesn't it? As if they weren't interested when they thought it was niché, but now that it is mainstream, well that is a different story entirely!

It was a dire channel when it first began. All it showed was old horror films and "Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan" - every day at 8pm for about 5 weeks. It is a good film, but there are limits!


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 12, 2017)

Alexa said:


> So they might change the name again ?


They're not changing the name, they couldn't trademark sci-fi channel, before. That's why they changed the brand in the first place. I think they are going to make changes to the website and obviously the logo.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 12, 2017)

Rodders said:


> Pretty great nws.
> 
> I have been really impressed with SyFy's releases of late. Not just shows like Killjoys, Dark Matter and the Expanse, but one off productions such as Childhood's End a really good quality as well.



I still think about Childhood's End from time to time, not too shabby. Hopefully more quality mini-series like that come from the network.


----------

